# Basic Electronics .exe



## kittykitty (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi,

Anyone who is familiar with this old program named Basic Electronics.exe? It's a simple tutorial program of basic electronics principle. I have mine but I lost it when I reformatted my computer, I am looking for this because its very useful. If anyone can tell me where and how can I get it will be very much appreciated.

Thank You.


----------



## yugeshwaran (Jul 17, 2009)

i am also looking for basicelectronics.exe


----------

